# Few R34s from YAJ



## klh6686 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well I'm not really sure if this is allowed in members gallery as they aren't my cars, however i figured that the members here would enjoy them. I found these R34s while browsing yahoo auctions japan and Usually the pictures aren't that great, but these were and I had to share them. I'm not trying to claim they're mine or anything like that, i simply think they are excellent examples of GTRs! 

I thought it would be interesting to add a poll and see which one people favor. Post #1,2, or 3.

anyways on to the details:



> * Something related to engine*
> BNR34 NUR (24U) [ribirutoenjin] (to do again to unite)
> [hurubaransu] taking connecting rod crank
> [hetsuto] IN/EX port enlargement processing combustion chamber capacity adjusting
> ...


----------



## klh6686 (Oct 4, 2005)

> * Something related to engine*
> > BNR34 [ribirutoenjin] loading (05U) block
> > TOMEI combination metal gasket kit
> > TOMEI [ponkamushiyahuto]
> ...


----------



## klh6686 (Oct 4, 2005)

And my personal favorite 


> * Something related to engine*
> After 5000KM the engine new item make
> BNR34 brand-new N1 block 24U
> [damihetsutoboringu] [hoshingu] processing
> ...


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

How about a web site?
Nice purple one my favorite aswell


----------



## klh6686 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well you have to search for the cars on auction.yahoo.co.jp. I use google to translate to english (that's why you'll notice some things didn't translate in the descriptions)

Just go to google, type in auction.yahoo.co.jp and then it will bring up a google page we are all familiar with. Next to the link it will have translate. Click that and then go to automobile, then automobile body, then nissan, then skyline gtr or whatever other vehicle you would like to look at. 

The reason i posted these cars is because 85% of the time on the auctions, the pictures are very low quality. The 3 cars were listed by a seller named gt_carl and all of his auctions use higher quality photos.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

wow! 

MP3 for me


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

that was such a hard choice for me as the engine bay to the blue one was amazing but when i saw the purple one it was just stunning! wish i could have a R34 just like the purple one


----------



## klh6686 (Oct 4, 2005)

skyline_boy said:


> that was such a hard choice for me as the engine bay to the blue one was amazing but when i saw the purple one it was just stunning! wish i could have a R34 just like the purple one


I agree with you there, i prefer the blue one's engine bay but the MP3 is stunning!


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

klh6686 said:


> I agree with you there, i prefer the blue one's engine bay but the MP3 is stunning!


i would have the blue ones engine in the purple one that would set it off even more in my opinion:smokin:


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

White for me based on looks, blue on engine bay. 

MP3 is lovely, but that spoiler is awful.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

I cant deside which one is my favor...they do all look very good


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Awesome cars. Got me a new background. The Purple one is bad ass.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

a gallery for a hard-on. wow holy cow those are hard.


----------



## klh6686 (Oct 4, 2005)

MeLLoN Stu said:


> MP3 is lovely, but that spoiler is awful.


I'm not in love with the spoiler either, so photoshop it is! (btw i did a 5 min job on the spoiler and front plate, please don't grill me I AM a noob at PS)


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

hard choice love the mp3 but white r34 is sweet too.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Cars are from GT-R’†ŒÃ”Ì”„�E�‚‰¿”ƒ‚¢Žæ‚è‚ÌGLOBAL AUTO
I would take the Purple one. Its Beautiful.


----------



## savagecars (Dec 25, 2006)

Wooww! Midnight Purple III is very great!! It's like Signal GT-R 34, isn't it?


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

Thats not an OEM color is it? Iv seen the other MP cars but they don't change colors like that. The GTR is the only car that can pull that MP3 color off though!


----------



## klh6686 (Oct 4, 2005)

It is an oem color



Sticky in Bodywork Forum said:


> BNR32
> KH2 - Gun Grey Metallic
> KG1 - Jet Silver Metallic
> TH1 - Dark Blue Pearl
> ...


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

klh6686 said:


> It is an oem color


wow, thats extremely awesome :bowdown1:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

The 3 best looking r34's i have seen in a long time. Have to vote for the bb one as it looks soo unspoilt and basically perfect


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm also loving the MP one. Sent a tear down my leg, I'll tell thee....


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

The Nur model has a sweet engine bay


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

I actually went with the MPIII, but after all day yesterday I realized the Bayside might do the trick. I absolutely don't care much for the enginebay of the MPIII, and since it's a decission derived from looks and specs, blue it is...:chuckle:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

I'd pick the MP3 car - just based on the spec.
It's the best of the three by a mile.


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

*MidNite*  Purple. I don't know why you don't like it with the GT Wing. Looks very Time Attack.

Kyle.


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

SkylineBoy said:


> *MidNite*  Purple. I don't know why you don't like it with the GT Wing. Looks very Time Attack.
> 
> Kyle.


i agree but it would look better with the same bonnet that bean has on his 34


----------



## sti50whp (Nov 28, 2006)

i voted for the 3rd.

skyline's in purple and black r my fav.

3rd choice of colour is the black


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

I chose the white one


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Bean said:


> I'd pick the MP3 car - just based on the spec.
> It's the best of the three by a mile.


Thank **** someone who actually knows what they are reading has posted,

I just read this and cant believe all the "Bayside one is badass" and "Purple one with the BB engine"

Theres only one REALLY high spec car there and it aint blue or white !!!

:GrowUp: :GrowUp: :GrowUp:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

the white one, please


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Oh dear


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

I was going to say the Bayside Blue until i saw the MP one. All three are the business but vote goes to purple.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Purple for me, then blue then white.


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

bkvj said:


> the white one, please


Have to agree with you there.

White Skylines still do it for me!!!


----------



## StretchGSK (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for posting the great pics.

Does anyone have a set of pics like these for a Sparkling Silver R34 GTR?
Yes I do have all the pics of Cems old car


----------



## vase (Mar 28, 2005)

Definitely the blue one. :smokin:


----------



## klh6686 (Oct 4, 2005)

Another one popped up, This one is now my new fav just because its Nur spec...



> Detailed □ of your □ car
> 
> Year system: 2002 system
> Car name: Skyline GT-R
> ...


----------



## klh6686 (Oct 4, 2005)

(before anyone asks why i didn't put this in the last reply, i can only post 40 images per post, and there were 41 with this car)

To give an idea of how many nismo parts are on this car:


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

*Bayside blue*

Big fan of the blues I ave to say


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

MPIII has a nice spec, but that white Nur is amazing^^^^


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

The white one is my fav...... love it very much


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

OOOOOOHHH!!!!! that white is HOT!!!!!! CE28N'S FTW!!!


----------



## the morder (May 20, 2007)

thank y all of them are nice


----------



## kickasskez (May 11, 2007)

white r34 nur spec all the way. just looks so clean and mean. plus its my dream skyline.


----------



## Atropoides (May 24, 2007)

Like the white v-spec2 nur.


----------



## Smoky Nagata (Jun 8, 2007)

with out checking the opitions of any one of them ! i'll go 2 Number 3 !! wow !! what a nice bodykit and color ..


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

The Bayside Blue looks awesome!


----------



## Zabijak (Jul 9, 2007)

Love the white but it needs new wheels!


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

WHITE V-SPECII!!! and the CE28's are, as usual....stonking!!! :squintdan :squintdan


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Have anyone looked at the purple one's spec before even choosing?

option 3 for me.. + it looks damn more aggressive


----------

